
Git for Windows Patched for CVE-2016-0777 and CVE-2016-0778 - tehaugmenter
https://git-for-windows.github.io/
======
tehaugmenter
Github posted the release for the windows compiled binary with an updated
OpenSSH to 7.1p2.

